# A&M 843 & batson 784



## wild man (Apr 17, 2014)

843 trout rod a&m , batson 8, 784 trout fishing rod. with my own style microwave stripper guide which allow me to use any set of guides I want.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

You made it back! There's lots going on with the A&M build and the marble looks nice. I always mix it in too heavy and get a more swirled effect. The video Mr. Putter made looks more like your results. Nice job!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice! Like them both! What colors did you use on tiger? Looks great.
Nice touch on marbling as well


----------



## wild man (Apr 17, 2014)

*thank for being glade to see me*



Skiff said:


> You made it back! There's lots going on with the A&M build and the marble looks nice. I always mix it in too heavy and get a more swirled effect. The video Mr. Putter made looks more like your results. Nice job!


some people look at marbling as an oversight to tiger, but the truth is that it take just as much luck to turn out a good looking marble as it is to turn a good tiger. what I did with that is I used some trelikes paste to make that white thick for better control. I put it on a dry surface for better control then I put little dots every where I wanted then spread with a dentist fine pick


----------



## Louarn (Jul 26, 2013)

Looks like you still got it!


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Welcome back. Nice work.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Looking better all the time


----------



## wild man (Apr 17, 2014)

*thanks guys*

im going to try to stay low key this time. na !


----------



## wild man (Apr 17, 2014)

*Apology from bennie*

I want to apologies for the word I said that incompassed a lot of people. That word I use was a very harsh word and I know that. All I want to do is help the people with limited resources fix there problem with my experience of doing so. If this is not good enough for some I will let this go. Thanks Bennie


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

It's all good!
I repaired a guide wrap the other day on one of those Minima guides. Two year old rod and the guy goes fishing quite often. Other than the paint scratching off of the guides they were all in great shape. He uses braid and no grooves in the tip to speak of. A little wrap and sharpie touch up fixed it up nicely.


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

Excuse my ignorance, but how is that modified guide going to help on a casting rod? It looks like the base of both are about the same height.

Not a challenge... just a curios builder


----------



## wild man (Apr 17, 2014)

BRH said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but how is that modified guide going to help on a casting rod? It looks like the base of both are about the same height.
> 
> Not a challenge... just a curios builder


it helps to take the microwave [the wave in the line that's created from the line spooling off back and forth from the spool] out of the reel. it help with reel control, such as backlashing. the reason I do it that way is that American tackle invented the system, but u have to by there guide u cannot just by the micro stripper guide. basically what it does is that when that line wave hit that guide it will disappear and the line will straighten the rest of the way down the guide giving a little more distance. I build a lot of rod for trout fisherman who like distance in there rods so I look for any advantage to give them that.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I have bought just the stripper microwave from Swampland tackle but that was for spinning rods. Don't know if he sells just the casting guide without having to buy the whole set.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

wild man said:


> it helps to take the microwave [the wave in the line that's created from the line spooling off back and forth from the spool] out of the reel. it help with reel control, such as backlashing. the reason I do it that way is that American tackle invented the system, but u have to by there guide u cannot just by the micro stripper guide. basically what it does is that when that line wave hit that guide it will disappear and the line will straighten the rest of the way down the guide giving a little more distance. I build a lot of rod for trout fisherman who like distance in there rods so I look for any advantage to give them that.


But there is not much "wave" in casting line, the biggest advantage with the casting microwave, is the height of the micro insert.

What size rings are you using?


----------



## wild man (Apr 17, 2014)

cfulbright said:


> But there is not much "wave" in casting line, the biggest advantage with the casting microwave, is the height of the micro insert.
> 
> What size rings are you using?


I'm just wasting my time since there not much wave in a casting rod all I know is that there is a lot of wave if u watch that loop between the reel and the stripper. It does not matter what size I use it seem to help just so long as its smaller than the stripper guide. It will give u some distance on your cast. Micro guide are designed to take microwave out spiral wrap take microwave out. So there must be a lot of microwave in a casting rod. Those design are all for casting rods. Try a set of micro guides on you next build then u post and tell me different.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Let me rephrase in a baitcaster not much wave, in a spinning setup yes! 


I have tried both, micro, and microwave for spinning. Micros are all I use. Im not completely happy with the microwaves for spinning, I believe the micro insert in them are to small for spinning, when casting into the wind it bunches up, lots of slap... one of the biggest reasons I use a spinner is windy conditions.


----------



## wild man (Apr 17, 2014)

*Line*



cfulbright said:


> Let me rephrase in a baitcaster not much wave, in a spinning setup yes!
> 
> I have tried both, micro, and microwave for spinning. Micros are all I use. Im not completely happy with the microwaves for spinning, I believe the micro insert in them are to small for spinning, when casting into the wind it bunches up, lots of slap... one of the biggest reasons I use a spinner is windy conditions.


It depends on your line u are using. American tackle micro spinning guide are best suited for braid. Braid has no memorie where mono and florocorban will posses some memorie. U also have the Fuji setup that does not chock down as quick. I steel like American tackle. Also u may be throughing to large of line for spinning rod especially mono. To light weight all kinds variables on this keep experimenting till u get something u like.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

I've built a lot of spin micro wave rods and everyone loves them. No complaints at all and no casting in the wind issues....... As with any set up using 20lb mono and casting 1/8 oz jig head doesn't work well. Like using a broom stick casting a 1/8oz jig.... You still need to use proper tools.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

I was using 20# braid slick8(size of 6# mono)... tandem rig 3" chickenboys, two 1/8oz jig heads. Maybe it was the tandem catching the wind... but my other spinning setups have never had a problem with it. 

I have fished it since, and they do cast good over all.


----------



## wild man (Apr 17, 2014)

cfulbright said:


> I was using 20# braid slick8(size of 6# mono)... tandem rig 3" chickenboys, two 1/8oz jig heads. Maybe it was the tandem catching the wind... but my other spinning setups have never had a problem with it.
> 
> I have fished it since, and they do cast good over all.


Not to big of line but tandem rig yes u got two bait catching the wind instead of one.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

cfulbright said:


> I was using 20# braid slick8(size of 6# mono)... tandem rig 3" chickenboys, two 1/8oz jig heads. Maybe it was the tandem catching the wind... but my other spinning setups have never had a problem with it.
> 
> I have fished it since, and they do cast good over all.


Now that makes since bud.....


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

2400tman said:


> Now that makes since bud.....


I felt it should have cast that. Will keep it in mind


----------



## Procastabaitin (Oct 20, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## wild man (Apr 17, 2014)

Procastabaitin said:


> Beautiful work!


Thanks!


----------

